# SUCHE: Programm um Rollenspiele selber zu machen



## Dominik10 (22. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Kennt jemand ein Programm oder so um Rollenspiele selbst zu machen???

mfg Dominik


----------



## fiumpf (22. September 2008)

Vielleicht den RPG-Maker:
http://rpg2000.4players.de/


----------



## AurionKratos (22. September 2008)

Afaik ist der RPG-Maker keine Freeware, daher wirst du ihn nicht auf einfachen Wege bekommen, da er in Europa (meines Wissens nach) nicht verkauft wird.
Das beste wäre: Lern selber coden, dann kannst du noch mehr machen und alles nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.
Allerdings benötigt das auch ein wenig mehr Zeit...


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2008)

Dominik10 am 22.09.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Programm oder so um Rollenspiele selbst zu machen???
> ...


Wie wärs mit einem tollen Buch, einer kostenlos 3D-Engine und viel Zeit dich in die Materie einzuarbeiten?

Programmier und vorallem Game-Designer sind nicht von heut auf morgen vom Baum gefallen. 

Es gibt wirklich zig "kostenlose" 3D Engines, die man verwanden kann und darf. Dazu gibt es noch diese 3D Baukastenmodelle die dir helfen sollten, die ersten Schritte diesbezüglich zu machen.

Hier gibts eine kleine Übersicht über 'Systeme' die du verwenden kannst. Viel Spass beim durchstöbern.


----------

